# New doe. Opinions please?



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Should I keep her or sell before breeding season? I am working on getting her weight back on and her reddish tint is getting better since I bought her.






She would not cooperate so this is the best pic I could get. Also I had just milked her in this pic


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What are your goals?


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

She is ADGA registered but Right now I just want them for milk. But I want her offspring to be good enough for people to actually want to buy. She comes from show lines and I want show quality bc eventually my son will want to show


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Pros 
- good shoulder assembly
- smooth blending from shoulder to neck 
-long dairy neck 
-long bodied 
-good angular rear legs

Cons
-steep rump ( possibly just because she was bracing )
-weak chine
- front legs look weak


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Is she in milk now? If so do you like the taste of her milk and production?

I'd say breed her this fall if she's back in good condition.

What are her lines?


----------



## Freerunningtwo (Jan 6, 2015)

I always try and breed up the quality of conformation. If you are just beginning with your herd, breed her to a buck that has the good qualities that you feel she is lacking. It's really really hard to get show quality conformation along with production. My top priority is production, so I will overlook some conformation slights, they just are not important to me. Although some conformation slights will effect the longevity of the doe's production, such as hip structure and hock stability, which carries the load of high milk production. Mammary suspension and teat structure are what I look at mostly. It's a process. Good luck!


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes her milk is delicious. I am starting over basically as I had a terrible loss last year. I still have my buck but lost all my does to a dog attack  It was terrible. I have since upped my security and my great pyr is grown now so I'm hoping that will prevent future events.

She has kastdemur and Foxwood lines and I'd have to check on the others...


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

And I think she was bracing bc right after this picture she bolted.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

chiwapacreek said:


> Yes her milk is delicious. I am starting over basically as I had a terrible loss last year. I still have my buck but lost all my does to a dog attack  It was terrible. I have since upped my security and my great pyr is grown now so I'm hoping that will prevent future events.
> 
> She has kastdemur and Foxwood lines and I'd have to check on the others...


What's her registered name?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is she tested negative for CAE, CL, and Johnes? I wouldn't make a final decision without testing.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

...


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

.....


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Is she tested negative for CAE, CL, and Johnes? I wouldn't make a final decision without testing.


Yes she is negative. The previous owner tested her before I would buy her


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

chiwapacreek said:


> Yes her milk is delicious. I am starting over basically as I had a terrible loss last year. I still have my buck but lost all my does to a dog attack  It was terrible. I have since upped my security and my great pyr is grown now so I'm hoping that will prevent future events.
> 
> She has kastdemur and Foxwood lines and I'd have to check on the others...


I'm sorry for your losses!

Sounds like good bloodlines and good milk. I would keep her and breed up.

You have to start somewhere and she seems like a nice place to start.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't see any Kastdemur's :chin:

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001713476


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm surprised she doesn't have spots considering where she came from

This is her sire








And this is her dam


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I don't see any Kastdemur's :chin:
> 
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001713476


You have to go back one more generation than what's shown to find it...


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I bought her doeling as well and this is her








She had triplets the other two were black like her...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would breed her to a really good male and see what you get.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

K that's what I'm going to do! Thanks everyone!


----------

